# Turquoise residue on hvac



## Ueltje (3 mo ago)

Hi,

I was wondering what this turquoise looking residue on hvac might be?
Looks like it came from ac unit originally and ran down furnace. It looks like it's old but noticed it today for the first time. Not sure if it was already there when we moved into the rental unit.


----------

